# Child Proofing



## SummerTilly (Aug 14, 2013)

I am looking at toddler level in my home and realise that there is a lot of child-proofing to be done  

Does anyone have any tips?  I have two open fires, so will need good fire guards. Stair gates are in place already - although I've only just mastered them myself! 

The hot water in the bathtub comes out very hot - is there anything I can get to cover the tap?

Any and all child-proofing suggestions welcome. 

SummerTilly x


----------



## twinkletoes13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi SummerTilly,

Re. the bath water - there isn't anything that I am aware of that you can get to cover the tap, but you can get a thing fitted to the hot water tank/boiler, that restricts the temperature of the water that is allowed to the bath (prevents scalding etc). I am not sure what it's called, but any good plumber should know what you're talking about. The only other thing I can think of would be something that prevents the tap being turned, but I am not sure if that will work with all taps as it'll depend on the shape of the tap.

The only things we have on our list (we're just at the early stages so haven't really done much research) is fire guards, stair gates, cupboard and fridge locks, keys out of locks (doors and windows), blind cords out of reach, animal food out of reach and craft stuff (knitting needles etc) out of reach.

I hope that helps.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Just a quickie as toddler getting grumpy as dinner ready.

Best thing to do is crawl about and look at anything you can just about reach and anything that's previous or dangerous move up high. Think about phones, jewellery (esp earrings), corners of tables/bed. Chest if drawers attached to walls as they can be a great attraction for litties to pull up onto.

Any room you think they won't be in much think again esp if you want to do hair/make up with little tottering nearby. Get shelves put up if you think it may be easier for DVD player etc. also if tv is not on wall get the strap to keep it from toppling on Los (this is actually a large cause if A&E for litties. My friends LO also managed to get dishwasher tablet back out n are it whe a& e and pumped stomach. You can keep out if reach but if your not quick they can do real damage with just one liquid tab/washing tab.

There was soo much we had to do again once LO was on feet and again now he's taller/more able so if you have time best to do as much as you can/think. Early days can be soo demanding so whilst they sleep you are best resting than proofing bits you didn't think of. 

HTH x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

And door finger trap protectors so if they have their fingers in the doorframe and it slams it stops before they get squashed pinkies. We got ours from Wilkinsons and they just slide onto the top of the door. Easy


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

To be honest we seem to find something new everyday!!
Depending on age of toddler, if in cot consider safety bumpers (certain ones have been passed) as our lo broke his leg through cot bars.
Draw/cupboard locks and loads of them!
Door slam stoppers, 
Lamp cords, blind cords.
Carrier bags are often kept in bottom drawers or low cupboards .
Re stair gates - our little man has just turned one and can open 3 different types! Choose carefully
Radiators/ pipes - now winter is coming they can get very hot.
If I think of anything else (no doubt there will be)  I will keep adding xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Ooh and look out for skirting boards and radiator ends that are pointy/sharp. You can't protect Los all the time but ours got a cracker of a bump from these right before our lac review - nice!!


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Anyone have a good recommendation for fridge locks?  I have injections in my fridge so very important that the locks work.  I have one of those American double door ones and am having a problem finding something suitable.


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey, what about smoke alarms if you havent got them already. Door and cupboard catches or locks . You can but a child friendly kit i think from ebay or amazon . In there they have things like plug sockets , blind cord adjusters etc xxx


----------



## SummerTilly (Aug 14, 2013)

oh my gosh! I hadn't thought of half these things and am now in a spin.... 

So much to do, so little time x


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

We have a gas fire in the lounge and used clubcard points to get this fireguard half-price http://www.tesco.com/direct/babydan-premium-hearth-gate-black/210-6254.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=210-6254

It's really strong and we can move it further away from the fire when it's in use and push it back towards the wall when it isn't, saving floor space. - It's basically 4/5 stair gates bolted together.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

we have a lock on freezer will, google


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gift List
wish list
my account
Where is my order
store finder
Help

Sign In/Register

Mini Basket

shopping basket

(0 Items)£0.00

View Basket

Search All Departments maternity pushchairs nursery & bedroom car seats & carriers clothing bathing & changing feeding safety toys & gifts outlet advice & info Help

outlet

clothing

nursery & bedroom

pushchairs

toys & gifts

feeding

car seats & carriers

bathing & changing

maternity

safety

Services & Advice

Secondary navigation

shop by department
pushchairs(1)
nursery & bedroom(5)
bathing & changing(1)
safety(6)

by gender

boys (2)
girls (2)
unisex (2)

by brand

Mothercare (4)
BabyDan (2)
Hauck (1)
My Buggy Buddy (1)

by price

under £10(7)
£10 - £50(1)
From £to £

You are here:
home lock

Your search for "lock" returned 8 product results, 13 advice and info results and 90 help results.

All Departments maternity pushchairs nursery & bedroom car seats & carriers clothing bathing & changing feeding safety toys & gifts outlet advice & info Help 
Products
Advice and Info
Help

Grid View 
List View

Sort By:BestsellerTop RatedNewest ArrivalsPrice (Low - High)Price (High - Low)Most Popular

Items per page122436Show All

Showing Products 1 - 8 of 8

Mothercare Snap Lock Nappy Pins- 10 Pack 
£2.99

In stock

add to basket

QuickView

Hauck Trigger lock Pressure fix gate - silver 
£29.99

In stock

add to basket

QuickView

Mothercare Multi Purpose Lock 
£4.99

In stock

add to basket

QuickView

BabyDan Window Lock 
£4.99

In stock

add to basket

QuickView

BabyDan Adhesive Magnet Lock 
£6.99

In stock

add to basket

QuickView

Mothercare Fridge/Freezer Lock - 1 Lock 
£3.99

In stock

add to basket

QuickView

Mothercare Fridge/Freezer Lock - 2 Pack 
£6.99

In stock

add to basket

QuickView

My Buggy Buddy Buggy Lock 
£8.95

In stock

add to basket

QuickView

Grid View 
List View

Sort By:BestsellerTop RatedNewest ArrivalsPrice (Low - High)Price (High - Low)Most Popular

Items per page122436Show All

Showing Products 1 - 8 of 8

see all
Recently Viewed
<<

Mothercare Spotty Snowsuit

QuickView

£30.00

View Details

John Deere Loader Tractor

QuickView

RRP £35.00£15.00

add to basket

Mothercare Fridge/Freezer Lock - 2 Pack

QuickView

£6.99

add to basket

Mothercare Safari Sit Me Up Cosy

QuickView

£34.99

add to basket

Blossom Farm Clover Cow Sit Me Up Cosy

QuickView

was £40.00£32.00

add to basket

Mothercare Spotty Snowsuit

QuickView

£30.00

View Details

John Deere Loader Tractor

QuickView

RRP £35.00£15.00

add to basket

Mothercare Fridge/Freezer Lock - 2 Pack

QuickView

£6.99

add to basket

Mothercare Safari Sit Me Up Cosy

QuickView

£34.99

add to basket

>>

see all
Our recommendations
<<

My Buggy Buddy Buggy Lock

QuickView

£8.95

add to basket

BabyDan Adhesive Magnet Lock

QuickView

£6.99

add to basket

Mothercare Fridge/Freezer Lock - 2 Pack

QuickView

£6.99

add to basket

Mothercare Fridge/Freezer Lock - 1 Lock

QuickView

£3.99

add to basket

Mothercare Multi Purpose Lock

QuickView

£4.99

add to basket

My Buggy Buddy Buggy Lock

QuickView

£8.95

add to basket

BabyDan Adhesive Magnet Lock

QuickView

£6.99

add to basket

Mothercare Fridge/Freezer Lock - 2 Pack

QuickView

£6.99

add to basket

Mothercare Fridge/Freezer Lock - 1 Lock

QuickView

£3.99

add to basket

Mothercare Multi Purpose Lock

QuickView

£4.99

add to basket

My Buggy Buddy Buggy Lock

QuickView

£8.95

add to basket

BabyDan Adhesive Magnet Lock

QuickView

£6.99

add to basket

Mothercare Fridge/Freezer Lock - 2 Pack

QuickView

£6.99

add to basket

>>

customer service
Contact us
Delivery information
Track your order
Returns & exchanges
Terms & conditions
Help & FAQs

useful links
Store finder
Sitemap
Parenting advice
Buying guides
Babyplan
gift cards & 
e vouchers 
Mothercare app

about mothercare
Corporate information
Our awards
Jobs
Privacy & cookie policy
Mothercare Group Foundation

catalogues
Request a catalogue
See our e-catalogue

our other websites
Early Learning Centre
Gurgle
Mothercare Baby & Me Club™
Mothercare Photo

follow mothercare

email sign up

© Copyright Mothercare UK Limited 2013 | Mothercare UK Limited (a private limited company).
Registered in England no. 533087. VAT Reg no. 440 6445 66
Registered Office: Cherry Tree Road, Watford, Hertfordshire, WD24 6SH

http://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Fridge/Freezer-Lock---2-Pack/411951,default,pd.html#q=lock


----------



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

I was looking to get some electrical socket covers I googled them and have found quite a few articles saying don't buy them, they're really dangerous:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/5039454/Electrical-socket-safety-covers-are-absurd-and-dangerous-say-engineers.htmlhttp://www.madeformums.com/forum/lets-talk-baby/dangers-of-socket-covers/14730.htmlhttp://www.fatallyflawed.org.uk/





After reading these stories and in particular watching the video I'm not keen on using the covers.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

I've heard about the plug socket cover debate and it made me really think about what to do. But then when little pinks social workers visited at linking meeting they said we would need them so we agreed. We had our first visit post placement last week and she had to check they were installed. That and that the safety gates were in place. That was all


----------



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

I had sent this info to my SW and said I wasn't keen on using them and she did say they would look at the links and come back to me, but could understand why we wernt keen. I'm hooing that if it come to it we can share with our LOs SW and also point out the dangers.


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey summer girl, i thought it would of been better to put plug socket covers in, I work in a nursery and need covers in at all times . I suppose like you said its down to the social workers and what they decide x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

We debated about socket covers and left a few uncovered but having witnessed little man's innate fascination to insert things into holes - especially our sockets!! We have covered them ally- we had no choice.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

As a former electrician, if you're going to use socket covers then please spend your money on good quality ones.

The dangers will still be there, but if they are made of a substantial material it will be harder for the child to bypass and cause themselves harm.

The UK electrical system already has a safety mechanism - the earth (top) pin - See below



> *Does RoSPA recommend the use of socket covers?*
> 
> 13-amp power sockets made to BS 1363 incorporate a shutter mechanism, which prevents inappropriate access to the live connectors. Therefore, RoSPA does not consider it necessary to recommend the use of socket covers.


http://www.rospa.com/faqs/detail.aspx?faq=595


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

We have a couple of things we really need to not have unplugged, which Wyxling of course keeps unplugging. I was all for supergluing the plugs in, but my husband for some reason won't let me. 

A friend suggested these, and I am going to be getting a couple.

http://www.pluglock.co.uk/

I can always cover up the bit that gives access to the switches to stop little fingers going probing!

We never put in socket covers, and no-one ever checked. If we'd been asked to, we would have done, at least while SS were here. There's some things it's just not worth arguing with Social Workers about, particularly given their inability to accept they're ever wrong about anything.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

A bit more expensive compared to the one Wyxie has mentioned, but these are fully enclosed so no accidental switching off either - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Clippasafe-Electrical-Plug-Socket-Protector/dp/B003TFCB6E


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Anyone any advice as to how to strap a flat screen tv that is on a stand (i.e. Not fixed to wall)?
Realise TV could be pulled over but no idea how to strap it / secure it.
Thanks


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Goofy Girl,

We got ours from kiddie are (think its babydan brand) works very well
X


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

This is the best one you can get as it stops the child pushing your tv as well as pulling it over "Peerless ACSTA1 Universal Panel Screen Safety Kit" at £24.99 from Amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peerless-ACSTA1-Universal-Screen-Safety/dp/B005LH2J2O/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=A2W61H83TXLAZ7

or if you just want to stop them pulling the tv over, use the "Babydan Anti Tip TV Strap" at £6.15 also from Amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/Babydan-Anti-Tip-TV-Strap/dp/B00442IDEK/ref=pd_sim__4


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Brilliant thread thanks people (Particularly Paul). We were struggling to find a fire gaurd that would fit so the additional panel option in that babydan one should be perfect. Also what to do about the TV so perfect problems solved


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

We hardly have any of the things people are mentioning to be honest.
We have a banister guard (SW insisted - the only thing she did), fire guard, glass front on media cabinet. Magnetic locks on kitchen cupboards but we only lock the one with cleaning stuff in. He has a Tupperware cupboard he's allowed to trash. We have stair gates and shut doors a lot, and put stuff up high, or out of sight.
Some things seem like a good idea but just make things more attractive (he is over his attraction to cable tidies thankfully).
At about 9 months you could not leave him for a second in a room but now there are some rooms he's ok in for a few minutes. The bathroom is next to his bedroom and we can shut the stairgate and he can see out but not eat the loo cleaner while you're in there.


----------



## SummerTilly (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for all your amazing insights as always - and for your specialist knoweldge in this area Paul. 

I have a very big fireplace and am yet to find a guard that is big enough - even with extenders.  It's 68 high, 160 wide and 40 deep... Looks like I'll need a tailor-made solution as with the weather getting chillier, keeping the home fires burning is ideal!

All suggestions welcome


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

SummerTilly said:


> Thanks for all your amazing insights as always - and for your specialist knoweldge in this area Paul.
> 
> I have a very big fireplace and am yet to find a guard that is big enough - even with extenders. It's 68 high, 160 wide and 40 deep... Looks like I'll need a tailor-made solution as with the weather getting chillier, keeping the home fires burning is ideal!
> 
> All suggestions welcome


Our's covers the fire and the chimney breast.

It's currently 125 long and over 60 deep (cm not inches) - I removed one of the 60cm panels so it fits comfortably into the alcoves, if that was replaced it would make the guard a max of 180 wide x 60 deep. - You can also buy extra extension panels.

The guard is 75cm High.

Take a look at the other pics on the Amazon site http://www.amazon.co.uk/BabyDan-Premium-Hearth-Guard-Black/dp/B000KPOI7G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381680504&sr=8-1&keywords=babydan+fireguard

Hope that helps x


----------



## SummerTilly (Aug 14, 2013)

Excellent - thanks Paul - that's perfect and I've ordered it now


----------

